# Not so big deals...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I was thinking about how just a few months ago RR alfalfa was hotly discussed, Monsanto was cussed, and the world was ending. Well, now you hear absolutely nothing about RR alfalfa. I grew it this year and I do not think that you could grow quality alfalfa this far Southeast without using a RR variety due to the immense weed pressure we have in this wet(normally) and very humid climate. It has taken me all dang summer to learn how to harvest this stuff HERE....and Potato Leafhoppers are the bain HERE....much more than weevils and grasshoppers. Alfalfa HERE has to be babysitted....and last winter several people talked about signing your life away with the Monsanto users agreement on RR....that was a major overstatement also. The contract was short, to the point, and the language was very clear. Clear enough for some hayseed part-time dirtfarmer in Tennessee..... Now you can grow RR bi-color sweet corn....and plant it with your field corn...I mean right up against it....perfect for that odd corner etc. Guess I will try that next year....hope it doesn't make my teeth fall out...and the lead leave my pencil.
















Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too, would have to hire an attorney on that last one......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Maybe IT will start glowing in the dark.







*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That might be handy on a cold January night.....









Regards, Mike


----------

